# Solved: help with Backdoor.Rustock.B



## sdeyoung1974 (Apr 8, 2005)

Norton keeps telling me a have this virus on my pc.. It says it removes it, I run a scan and no viruses are found. As soon as a reboot the virus re-appears. I've followed the steps on symantecs site http://www.symantec.com/security_response/writeup.jsp?docid=2006-070513-1305-99, disabled system restore, went into system recovery and it says to run this comman "disable pe386". For some reason it doesn't find it, even checked in the registry entries where this is suppose to be but it's not there.. But still everytime I reboot the virus is there. I've also ran a copy of hijackthis and don't see any entries that relate to this virus. Any help would be appreciated, thx.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 12:55:05 AM, on 11/21/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\service32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\PreSonus\1394AudioDriver_FIREPOD\FIREPOD.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {A8F38D8D-E480-4D52-B7A2-731BB6995FDD} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {C4069E3A-68F1-403E-B40E-20066696354B} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: FirePod Control Panel.lnk = C:\Program Files\PreSonus\1394AudioDriver_FIREPOD\FIREPOD.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1161960718015
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Firewall Monitor Service (NPFMntor) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AVScan (SAVScan) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: SPBBCSvc - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Download rustbfix.exe from *here* and save it to your desktop.

Double click on *rustbfix.exe*. If a Rustock.b infection is found, you will be asked to reboot your computer. The reboot will probably take quite a while and perhaps two reboots will be needed but this will happen automatically so please be patient and allow the process to complete.

After the reboot, two log files will open (%root%\avenger.txt & %root%\rustbfix\pelog.txt). Post the content of these log files along with a new HijackThis log please.


----------



## sdeyoung1974 (Apr 8, 2005)

Wow, this was a weird one. Everytime windows would boot Norton would find the virus then clean it, and when I would try scanning with rustbfix.exe it would not find anything. I turned off all protection with Norton, rebooted my system and scanned again but still would not find anything. So I tried opening Norton to see if it was gone now but is was freezing up, so as that was happening I tried scanning once more using rustbfix. This did the trick, it said that the program will run next time i reboot, so i rebooted.. This is what I got from it.

***pelog.txt***
************************* Rustock.b-fix -- By ejvindh *************************
Wed 11/22/2006 0:33:30.28

******************* Pre-run Status of system *******************

Rootkit driver PE386 is found. Starting the unload-procedure....
Examine the Avenger-logfile in order to assess the success of the unload-procedure

Rustock.b-ADS attached to the System32-folder:
:lzx32.sys 68408
Total size: 68408 bytes.
Attempting to remove ADS...
system32: deleted 68408 bytes in 1 streams.

******************* Post-run Status of system *******************

Rustock.b-driver on the system: NONE!

Rustock.b-ADS attached to the System32-folder:
No streams found.

******************************* End of Logfile ********************************

***avenger.txt***
Logfile of The Avenger version 1, by Swandog46
Running from registry key:
\Registry\Machine\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\tcgbfcrc

*******************

Script file located at: \??\C:\WINDOWS\sgjrtcjd.txt
Script file opened successfully.

Script file read successfully

Backups directory opened successfully at C:\Avenger

*******************

Beginning to process script file:

Driver PE386 unloaded successfully.
Program C:\Rustbfix\2run.bat successfully set up to run once on reboot.

Completed script processing.

*******************

Finished! Terminate.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 12:48:51 AM, on 11/22/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\PreSonus\1394AudioDriver_FIREPOD\FIREPOD.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {A8F38D8D-E480-4D52-B7A2-731BB6995FDD} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {C4069E3A-68F1-403E-B40E-20066696354B} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: FirePod Control Panel.lnk = C:\Program Files\PreSonus\1394AudioDriver_FIREPOD\FIREPOD.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1161960718015
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Firewall Monitor Service (NPFMntor) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AVScan (SAVScan) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: SPBBCSvc - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe


----------



## sdeyoung1974 (Apr 8, 2005)

Well, that didn't work.. As soon as I turned Norton protection back on again and rebooted the virus re-appeared!! This time I got a message from norton saying "object name: c:\windows\iexplorre32.dll, virus name: hacktool.rootkit. Norton finds it and says that it cleans it but re-appears everytime i reboot..


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Download *WinPFind.exe* to your desktop and double click on it open it and then select extract to extract the files. This will create a folder named *WinPFind* on your desktop.

*Start in Safe Mode Using the F8 method:*


Restart the computer.
As soon as the BIOS is loaded begin tapping the *F8* key until the boot menu appears.
Use the arrow keys to select the *Safe Mode* menu item.
Press the *Enter* key.

Double click on the WinPFind folder on your desktop to open it and then double click on the *WinPFind.exe* file to start the program.


Click Configure scan options
Under Run AdOns select the following:
Policies.def
Security.def

Click apply
Click "*Start Scan*"
*It will scan the entire System, so please be patient and let it complete.*

When the scan is complete reboot normally and post the *WinPFind.txt* file (located in the WinPFind folder) back here along with a new HijackThis log.

Download GMER from http://www.gmer.net

Save it somewhere safe & unzip it to desktop

Double click the gmer.exe to run it and select the rootkit tab, press scan and when it has finished press save and copy the log back here please.


----------



## sdeyoung1974 (Apr 8, 2005)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 1:56:51 AM, on 11/23/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\SpeedFan\speedfan.exe
C:\Program Files\PreSonus\1394AudioDriver_FIREPOD\FIREPOD.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: FirePod Control Panel.lnk = C:\Program Files\PreSonus\1394AudioDriver_FIREPOD\FIREPOD.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1161960718015
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe


----------



## sdeyoung1974 (Apr 8, 2005)

It won't let me post the winpfind.txt. It keeps telling me it's to big to post here.. Here's a copy of the txt file.. I haven't seen any anything saying that the virus is still on my system but i've since switched to avg free virus protection instead of Norton..


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You didn't include the add-ons that I asked for in the WinpFind log so please run it again and post those.


I would also like you to post the results of the GMER scan that I requested please.


----------



## sdeyoung1974 (Apr 8, 2005)

Sorry, I thought sure I did click on those add-ons and then I clicked on apply. Not to sure why it didn't work. Anyways, here it is again. Hope this time it's right!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm attaching a FixPoliciesLM.zip file to this post. Save it to your desktop. Unzip it and double click on the FixPoliciesLM.reg file and allow it to enter into the registry.

Rescan with HijackThis, close all browser windows except HijackThis, put a check mark beside these entries and click *fix checked*.

* 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
*

Then boot to safe mode:

 *How to restart to safe mode*

Double-click on Killbox.exe to run it. 

Put a tick by *Standard File Kill*. 
In the "Full Path of File to Delete" box, copy and paste each of the following lines one at a time:

*C:\WINDOWS\service32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\syst32.dll
*

Click on the button that has the red circle with the X in the middle after you enter each file. 
It will ask for confirmation to delete the file. 
Click Yes. 
Continue with that procedure until you have pasted all of these in the "Paste Full Path of File to Delete" box.
Killbox may tell you that one or more files do not exist. 
If that happens, just continue on with all the files. Be sure you don't miss any.
Next in Killbox go to *Tools > Delete Temp Files*
In the window that pops up, put a check by *ALL* the options there *except* these three:
XP Prefetch
Recent
History

Now click the *Delete Selected Temp Files* button.
Exit the Killbox.

Reboot back to windows normally and let me know how things are running.


----------



## sdeyoung1974 (Apr 8, 2005)

O.k, I did what you said. I ran that reg entry file you sent me, ran hijackthis and deleted ALCMTR.EXE entry. Rebooted into safe mode and ran killbox but was unable to deleted those files, it said that they didn't exist, but i did put them in there anyways and clicked on the red cirlce with the x then i did the following:

Next in Killbox go to Tools > Delete Temp Files
In the window that pops up, put a check by ALL the options there except these three:
XP Prefetch
Recent
History
Now click the Delete Selected Temp Files button.
Exit the Killbox.

Not to sure if everything is o.k or not. here's the latest log files. Want me to scan with winpfind again also? Do you think that avg free virus program is good enough to run or should I install norton again to see if this virus is now gone? AVG did pick it up the first time I installed it but said that it had deleted it and never warned me again of any other viruses.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

AVG is fine but the paid ones are superior. Rather than reinstalling Norton which is a resource hog, I would go with Kaspersky or Nod32.

Please boot to safe mode and run Killbox on this file as well:

*c:\windows\iexplorre32.dll*

Reboot and post a new WinpFind log with the same add-ons please.


----------



## sdeyoung1974 (Apr 8, 2005)

When trying to delete c:\windows\iexplorre32.dll it said there was no such file again.. Here's the latest log


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please boot to safe mode and run the FixPoliciesLM.reg file again.

Then reboot and post a new WinpFind log.


----------



## sdeyoung1974 (Apr 8, 2005)

you want me to run the winpfind prog under safe mode also?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes but you must reboot after running the regfix so please reboot the second time into safe mode again in order to run WinpFind.


----------



## sdeyoung1974 (Apr 8, 2005)

here's the latest log...


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It still didn't work.

Do you have administrator rights?


----------



## sdeyoung1974 (Apr 8, 2005)

yeah, I'm the admin of this computer.. Weird, what exatly are we looking to get rid of?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

The C:\WINDOWS\service32.exe file is being reloaded by a policy that's been set by the malware. The regfix normally takes care of it.

Are you comfortable editing the registry manually?


----------



## sdeyoung1974 (Apr 8, 2005)

Yeah, what do i need to do?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

First, let's make a backup of the registry as a precaution.

Go to Start > Run
Type:
*regedit*
Click OK.
On the left side, click to highlight *My Computer* at the top. 
Go up to "*File > Export*"
Make sure in that window there is a tick next to "All" under Export Branch.
Leave the "Save As Type" as "Registration Files".
Under "Filename" put *backup*

Choose to save it to *C:\* or somewhere else safe so that you will remember where you put it (don't put it on the desktop!)
Click save and then go to File > Exit.
This is so the registry can be restored to this point if we need it. It may take a minute. Just let it go until it's done.

Boot to safe mode.

Expand the following registry keys by clicking on the + to their left.

*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
SOFTWARE
Microsoft
Windows
CurrentVersion
policies
Explorer*

In the left-hand pane, under Explorer you should see a key called "*Run*." Right-click on the "*Run*" key and select "delete."

While still in safe mode run Killbox on these files:

*C:\WINDOWS\system32\SysPr.prx
C:\WINDOWS\service32.exe*

Reboot again back to safe mode and run WinpFind again and post the log.


----------



## sdeyoung1974 (Apr 8, 2005)

O.k, here's the latest....


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Good job! It's gone now. It turns out I mistyped my regfix so that's why it didn't work.


May I see one more HijackThis log please?


----------



## sdeyoung1974 (Apr 8, 2005)

Sure, here it is...

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 12:36:25 PM, on 11/25/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\PreSonus\1394AudioDriver_FIREPOD\FIREPOD.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Azureus\Azureus.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: FirePod Control Panel.lnk = C:\Program Files\PreSonus\1394AudioDriver_FIREPOD\FIREPOD.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1161960718015
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

The log looks good. How are things running now?


----------



## sdeyoung1974 (Apr 8, 2005)

Seems o.k but I wasn't really noticing that it was running bad before. I just kept getting that annoying popup from Norton saying there was a virus. Without Norton running anymore I can't tell.. So everything looks good now eh?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

We took care of the rootkit that Norton found so everything should be fine now.

Now you should turn system restore off to flush out all previous system restore points, then turn it back on and create a new restore point:

To turn off system restore, on the Desktop, right click on *My Computer* and click on *Properties.*
Click the *System Restore* tab.
Check *Turn off System Restore.*
Click Apply and then click OK.

Restart your computer, turn System Restore back on and create a restore point.

To create a new restore point, click on *Start*  *All Programs*  *Accessories*  *System Tools* and then select *System Restore*.

In the System Restore wizard, select *Create a restore point* and click the Next button.

Type a name for your new restore point then click on Create.

I also recommend downloading  *SPYWAREBLASTER* for added protection.

*Read here* for info on how to tighten your security.

*Delete your temporary files:*

In safe mode navigate to the C:\Windows\Temp folder. Open the Temp folder and go to Edit - Select All then Edit - Delete to delete the entire contents of the Temp folder.

Go to Start - Run and type *%temp%* in the Run box. The Temp folder will open. Click *Edit - Select All* then hit *Delete* to delete the entire contents of the Temp folder.

Finally go to Control Panel - Internet Options. On the General tab under "Temporary Internet Files" Click "Delete Files". Put a check by "Delete Offline Content" and click OK. Click on the Programs tab then click the "Reset Web Settings" button. Click Apply then OK.

*Empty the recycle bin*.


----------



## sdeyoung1974 (Apr 8, 2005)

I've had sytem restore off the whole time... I'll look into that spyware program you were saying.. And I did already delete all temp files. I think the problem was, and maybe i'm wrong but, I turned off my firewall for a certain app I was running and I realise now that I probably shouldn't off did that.. I do have my firewall enabled again and I've never really had a problem before.. I hope this helps.. Anyways, I thank you for all your help!!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You should install a Third Party firewall such as Zone Alarm as the XP firewall only blocks incoming packets. 

I also see an entry from Norton 2004. Did you uninstall that via the Control Panel - Add/Remove programs?


----------



## sdeyoung1974 (Apr 8, 2005)

Actually i'm using my routers firewall... And yes I did uninstall Norton using the control panel, your right I do see those Norton entries also, weird.. I guess I can fix that with hijackthis right?


----------



## sdeyoung1974 (Apr 8, 2005)

How's this??

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 11:13:12 PM, on 11/25/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\PreSonus\1394AudioDriver_FIREPOD\FIREPOD.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
C:\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: FirePod Control Panel.lnk = C:\Program Files\PreSonus\1394AudioDriver_FIREPOD\FIREPOD.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1161960718015
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You should run the Symantec tool to take care of any other possible leftover registry entries:

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...31914291648&nsf=ent-security.nsf&view=ppfdocs


----------



## sdeyoung1974 (Apr 8, 2005)

I did run that.. Originally I had issues with uninstalling it so I ran that uninstall tool..


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Everything looks fine then. :up:


----------



## sdeyoung1974 (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks alot for your help!!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It's my pleasure. :up:


----------

